# Anyone testing around 24th Sept?



## RachNotts (Nov 29, 2004)

Hi ladies

Just wondered who is testing around the same time as me. I had my 2 embies put back on Thurs 8th and I am testing on Saturday 24th. Would love to share the 2ww with those of you who are going though the same rollercoaster at the same time as me. Hoping my embies are dividing nicely and getting ready to implant. 

Good luck everyone. 



Rach. x


----------



## bendybird (Apr 12, 2005)

Hi Rach,

Im due to test on the 28th, well thats if im ovulating when i should!

i hate the 2ww wait as many of the ladies know.  I spend the weeks moaning and wishing it on only to moan once again when its a negative!!

The joy of ttc!!

I hope you get a BFP on the 24th!!!   
Bendybird


----------



## Becca1 (Apr 3, 2005)

Hi, All being well, I should be testing at some point between 22nd & 28th Sept depending on how long I can hold out for and if my AF arrives.  My cycles are a bit sporadic shall we say and although I'm pretty sure I know when ovulated this month (1st Cycle of Clomid), I've thought that before and then my AF arrived about 20 day's later!!

Good luck with your testing          

Love Rebecca  xx


----------



## bexx (Jan 23, 2005)

Rebecca, Rach and bendybird

Goodluck to all of us on   i test 23/09. I probably will not post so much during 2ww. I think I'll just try to get on with it.Was on August / September thread and it was a great help but it got too big too keep in toch and I felt trying to be supportive to everyone gets too difficult. I'm sure youll understand but feeling selfish with my positive thoughts. I am sure you will all understand and maybe feel the same. (perhaps you dont and i will post this and wish I hadn't)

Anyway girls I sincerley wish you all the best and all the     in the world

love to you an dp/dh

Bexxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## nazy30 (Jan 25, 2005)

Hi Rach , 
I test on the 19th September, had ET on Wednesday the 7th September. 
Denise x


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

Denise, Bexx and Rebecca......welcome to the 2ww 

Hope you are all ok and not too stressed. I've added you all to the 2ww list.....follow the link to find it and all the others chatting there:

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=36631.msg443719#msg443719

Good luck to you all 

Lizzy xxx


----------



## jenbob32 (Sep 11, 2005)

hi all
im due to test on 22nd sept. its reassuring to know others are in exactly the same boat as i am.
had my fet on thurs 8th, so fingers crossed for us all!
jen xxxx


----------



## warbabe (Aug 17, 2005)

Hi,
I also go for a test on the 19th September at the hospital, but think I will be doing a home one on the 18th first. Don't think I could sit in work all day Monday and not have an indication.
warbabe xxx


----------



## RachNotts (Nov 29, 2004)

Hello ladies

How are you all coping on your 2ww?
I'm fed up already - just know I'm not going to last until the 24th to do a test  - I may do one on the Thurs or Fri morning before I do the clinic's test on the Sat   . 

Hope you are all well and staying positive.

Rach. x


----------



## *JENT16* (May 17, 2005)

Hi Girls
I am testing a little earlier on the 16th but think I am going to brave it and take a test tmrw morning as I am back at work the rest of the week.
Has anyone has any kind of symptoms? i have had nothing this time apart from the odd AF type tummy pain but then its disappears. Suppose this could be the Cyclogest?

Good Luck and hoping for     all round.
Jen x


----------



## chezza (Jul 14, 2005)

Hi  

I am testing on the 19th, had e/t on Sat 3rd Sep ...

Jen, I too get mild af pains which then disapear, trying not to analyse every
twinge but it is difficult  

Bex - I know what you mean, the aug/sep thread is really big, I was originally on the Jul/Aug one which I kept up with pretty well (I got a delay of 2 weeks d/regging) so I have added myself to the aug/sep one but like you say - I can't seem to catch up - especially now on the 2ww.

Wishing lots of good luck to all of you - Cheryl x


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

Hi Jen, Jen and Warbabe 

Welcome to the 2ww. I've added you all to the 2ww list too........i'll put the link here too 

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=36631.msg443719#msg443719

Loads of luck to you all,

Lizzy xxx


----------



## meggie moo (Aug 20, 2005)

Hi ladies, I am testing on thurs 22nd, had FET on tues 6th.  Not really any symptoms, but the progesterone does funny things to you also when I fell on with my daughter I had no symptoms at all x

GOOD LUCK to all on 2WW x


----------



## RachNotts (Nov 29, 2004)

Hi ladies  

How are you all feeling? I've been feeling nauseous since yesterday but have convinced myself it is not a pregnancy symptom as way to early. Think it must be something else - maybe the Cyclogest?

Jent16 - did you test early?

Cheryl/Bex - I 'm also on the Aug/Sept cycle buddies thread bit whilst heaving my treatment I couldn't log on. When I got back I was amazed at how big the thread had got - I can't keep up with everyone either!

Good luck to everyone else. Sharing all my positive thoughts with you all.    

Here' s BFP dance for us all. 

             

Rach. x


----------



## warbabe (Aug 17, 2005)

Hi,

I'm on day 9 of the 2 week wait. I started to get sore boobs on day 7, which is around the time I usually get them anyway - so that's no indication. Apart from that I don't feel any different.
I got some pregnancy tests today, and will probably do them on Sunday before blood test on Monday.

This 2 week has is dragging.
Warbabe xxx


----------



## jenbob32 (Sep 11, 2005)

hi all,
well i"m now half way through my 2ww. Apart from having constant mild period pains, i've now developed an ache around my middle which is also causing back ache!! what else have i got to endure!! decided to do a test a week today providing AF  hasn't arrived of course! 
going to put my feet up and eat lots of choc now (yes i know its only 9am) but thats what boredom does to you!! 
jen xxxx


----------



## allison kate (Aug 9, 2005)

hi everyone

I'm testing on the 23rd.  Know some of you from the Aug/sept cycle board and yes i agree it got v.confusing at times!!!  Hello to everyone else and I hope you're not stressing out too much. 

I am finding it hard to believe that I've actually got this far as I nearly had EC stopped last week due to hormone levels and then developed severe OHSS after ec on Friday.  After an horrendous weekend in hospital they eventually decided I could go ahead with ET on Monday, thank God.  

Wishing you all lots of love and luck at whatever stage you are along the 2ww rollercoaster.  Let's hope the sticky vibes are working       
Allison xxx


----------



## lyndseylou (Aug 13, 2005)

hi alison im also testing on the 23rd,i dont know about you but ive had af sympyoms since et,sore boobs,etc.As for my state of mind well i think im going round the twist.Are those cyclogest makin you irritable i am awful at the mo really on edge,maybe its my af on its way i usually get this a week before.What about any implantation bleeds? I havent im desperate every time i go the loo knicker checking.roll on the 23rd.good luck to you stay in touch hun.xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## TraceyJayne (Mar 6, 2005)

Hiya

I also had ET on 8th Sept (only 1 embie), I'm testing on 23rd Sept had no symptoms at all, apart from flushes and disturbed sleep which is probably the hcg injections and cyclogest.  

Trying to put it out of my mind as much as possible, but as that date gets nearer I am wondering and hoping.....

good luck to everyone 
Tracey
xx


----------



## allison kate (Aug 9, 2005)

think it's too early for us 23rd testers to have any symptoms.  The embies would only just be starting to implant in the next day or so.  I am feeling nothing at all at the moment but then I'm still a bit sore from OHSS so that might be taking over the other signs.

I'm taking FRAGMIN injections and UTROGESTAN, I guess the drugs they use over here are different from the UK.  They're making me feeling a bit weepy but luckily nothing else. 

try to keep strong and not worry.  As my dad keeps telling me, if it's meant to happen it will happen no matter what.  I really, really hope we can all celebrate together next week     

Lots of love to you
Allison xxxx


----------



## allison kate (Aug 9, 2005)

thought I would post a link for those of you who had EC around the 8th Sep and are testing on the 23rd. It shows a comprehensive day by day guide to what is happening and what you MIGHT be feeling. Hope this helps

Allison xx 

http://www.pregnancy.org/pregnancycalendar/html_calpage.php?Date=09/01/2005&ElapsedStart=-8&DueDate=06/03/2006&ConceptionDate=09/09/2005


----------



## katyB (Aug 31, 2005)

Hi All,

I am also due to test on 23rd and had 2 embies put back on wed 7th, feeling very anxious and have a few AF pains but nothing else.

Good luck to everyone sending lots of positive vibes.

Katyb


----------



## warbabe (Aug 17, 2005)

Hi All,

Just to let you know I got a 

  

today. I think I'm in complete shock at the moment. 
Good luck to everyone else.

Warbabe xxxx


----------



## RachNotts (Nov 29, 2004)

Hi Warbabe

CONGRATULATIONS on your  

You must be on  

Enjoy your pregnancy.

Rach. x


----------



## Sally W (Sep 19, 2005)

Hi
Just found this web site
I test on 23rd....dont know how i feel really
Scared, Nervous, V emotional....I presume thats normal...


----------



## jenbob32 (Sep 11, 2005)

yes sally its very normal to feel like that! 2 days to go for me and im a nervous wreck!!!
we are all in the same boat here.
jen xxxx


----------



## Sally W (Sep 19, 2005)

Hello, I know it may sound daft, but i am lost with all the abbreviations you are all using, can someone explain them to me....I am new to this site....
Cheers


----------



## jenbob32 (Sep 11, 2005)

hi sally
if you go to the home page, you will find a list on the left hand side. just click on "words and meanings".
it took me a while i can tell you!!!
jen xxxx


----------



## Sally W (Sep 19, 2005)

Thanks Jen
At least i now know the basics.
Good luck for thursday. How do you feel....
Sally


----------



## jenbob32 (Sep 11, 2005)

i dont know how i feel to be honest! ive been getting quite sharp pains in the middle low down, so absolutely convinced my af will arrive any time now. still remaining +tive though!


----------



## allison kate (Aug 9, 2005)

Welcome SallyW   You'll find lots of friends on FF..it took me ages to learn the jargon but once you're there it's easy.  The one phrase you need to learn quickly is BFP (big fat positive) so when your test comes back saying CONGRATULATIONS you're pregnant then you can let us know straight away    

Warbabe...FANTASTIC news!     We seem to be getting lots of BFP's at the moment...just hope I can be on that list too.  ENJOY the next eight months

Jenbob...I know what you mean...I'm quite covinced now the AF is just about to arrive.  Don't think I will make it through to the 23rd BUT trying to stay positive  

Allison xx


----------



## Sally W (Sep 19, 2005)

Thanks for your welcome.  Its great to finally be able to talk to people who are going through the same as me...I am also convinced that my af will arrive before Friday...Fingers crossed for all of us.xxxxx


----------



## allison kate (Aug 9, 2005)

I've blown you some bubbles for luck and here are some positive vibes coming up     
Allison xx


----------



## katyB (Aug 31, 2005)

Hi, I know I shouldn't test earlier but it is driving me mad this not knowing, not had any AF pains so did sneaky test today ( day 13) and got faint positive,not sure whether to believe it yet though as I am not due to test till Friday just could not resist  .

Congratulations  to everybody else with  , Good luck to others waiting to test sending some positive vibes. 
       

Love Katyb


----------



## allison kate (Aug 9, 2005)

Katy...sounds like CONGRATULATIONS are in order     Are you going to do another test tomorrow just to make sure?


----------



## katyB (Aug 31, 2005)

Thanks Allison kate, I probably will, my official test date is Friday, hospital just gave me a home pregnancy test to do.I still not know whether to believe it or not, DH works away so finding it hard this week without him as he took 2wks off to be with me, I still off work could not face going back till I knew.  
How are things going for you?


----------



## RachNotts (Nov 29, 2004)

Hi ladies  

I did a test yesterday (Day 13) and got a    . 

Now just waiting for my official test at the clinic on Saturday. 

So excited, happy, nervous, worried - all sorts of emotions at the moment. 

Good luck to everyone testing over the next few days - lets get some more BFP's.

Rach. x


----------



## Sally W (Sep 19, 2005)

Congratulations.  
I bet you are well chuffed.
I am tempted to do my test early but dh says should wait...
I have been told by the clinic that early morning is best time to do test anyway, so tomorrow it is.
Did you have af pains before testing....
xxxx


----------



## caz31 (Nov 2, 2003)

on your   wish you all a happy and healthy 9 months
luv caz xx


----------



## RachNotts (Nov 29, 2004)

Thank you for the congratulations ladies  

Sally - I did have AF pains before testing - woke up at 2.30 the night before with really bad pain. Was so sure it was all over, but the tests (done two up to now!) are showing BFP! Still having slight AF type pains on and off now. Think it's just a symptom of early pregnancy!.

Wishing you lots of luck. 

Rach. x


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

Sally ~ welcome to FF and to the 2ww......i've put you on the 2ww list, here's the link to find it and you'll find others chatting there too. Good luck 

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=36631.msg443719#msg443719

Rach ~ i've posted elsewhere but congratulations hun.....fab news 

Warbabe ~ many congratulations to you too 

Take care everyone,

Lizzy xxx


----------



## jenbob32 (Sep 11, 2005)

hi all!
i have posted my news elsewhere, but incase any of you missed it i got a   today!
it still hasn't sunk in, and i'm still suffering with af pains and back ache. going to the docs this afternoon to confirm.
congrats to everyone else with a   and i hope those of you with a   don't give up without a fight.
good luck to everyone else who is due to test soon. 
jen xxxx


----------



## TraceyJayne (Mar 6, 2005)

Hiya Everyone

Congratulations to all the BFP's - and lots of big hugs to BFN's  

HELP - GOING ABSOLUTELY MAD!!
I'm on day 14 and have my test tomorrow at the clinic, I am SO RESTLESS , just want to know one way or other.  Had some horrific cramps and digging pains.  1st IVF I got slight pink spotting on day 14 and AF came on day 15, so waiting and waiting and waiting so impatiently at my desk at work, can't concentrate at all, and keep going to loo to check for pink spotting!!

Tracey
xxx


----------



## Sally W (Sep 19, 2005)

I know what you mean...people at work think i have a problem...If only they knew.... Good luck for tomorrow, i also test then...may cheat and do test tonight....dont think i can wait, this is my first cycle.


xxxxx


----------



## Sally W (Sep 19, 2005)

I decided i couldnt wait....did a "predictor" test and it showed a faint pink dot...which means i think that i get a BFP...not 100% sure though....
Have got clinic Home Test tomorrow morning to confirm.....still having af pains, but fingers crossed it is correct....x


----------



## TraceyJayne (Mar 6, 2005)

Hi Sally

I've got everything crossed for both of us, my test isn't till 5.30.  Keep going to the toilet to see if AF has decided to appear!  

Let me know how you get on.  



Love Tracey
xx


----------



## Sally W (Sep 19, 2005)

Yep....Mine was   Cant beleive it yet??
Good luck for yours...let me know....
have a good day 
xxxxx


----------



## TraceyJayne (Mar 6, 2005)

Sally
      

Wishing you all the very best - I'll let you know how I get on later.

Tracey
xxxxx


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

Tracey ~ everything crossed for you, aw thats hard having to wait to 5.30!!

Loads of luck 

Lizzy xxx


----------



## bexx (Jan 23, 2005)

Hi to every one
Well the time has come. dr just phoned bfn but i have expected this since the begining of the week.

Time to now move on...back to dr november the 8th..

please do not send any thoughts or messages..just all keep going and staying  

Bexx


----------



## jenbob32 (Sep 11, 2005)

hi sally
just wanted to say a HUGE congratulations to you!!! 
how did you get on tracey? got you're result yet?
i still cant believe it myself that i am-dont think i will till my scan in 2 weeks!

jen xxxx


----------



## Sally W (Sep 19, 2005)

Thanks Jen
We must scan on or around the same day, mine is 7th Oct...when's yours.  
xxxx


----------



## Clair M (Mar 31, 2005)

WELL I have had the worst AF pains and if I were a betting women I would have put my lifes savings on my period arriving at any moment. I am like Strythie supposed to be testing on Monday, but today was 15 days past EC and my LP is usually 13, so I thought why not test today, husband went out to work this morning and I shot up and did a clear blue, I had stored under the bed (He didn't want me to test early!!!) I am shaking as I am writing this and have not told a soul yet,
OMG!! OMG!! OMG!! OMG!! OMG!!          It came up instantly and is really strong!!! I don't know what to do with myself, never thought this would work these things don't happen to me!! Just had to let you wonderful ladies know, thought I would pop out and buy DH a present have you got any ideas and present it to him when he comes home from work HPT Attached!!

Lots of love Clair M


----------



## Leanne (Jan 24, 2004)

Clair - just wanted to say huge congrats to you, you must be in complete shock (i remember the feeling well!) How about getting dh a box of choccies, put the test in the box so that he finds it when he opens it. Or if you are like me you will do at least another 2 tests, you could tell him you want to test tonight as you cant wait any longer. Take out the new test and replace it with the positive one. Then ask him to take the test out for you.

L xx


----------



## jenbob32 (Sep 11, 2005)

hi sally
my scan is booked for 6th oct. dont think i will actually believe it till then!!!
starting to feel rather sick now (thought it was far too early for that)!!!, and i have to wee at least twice during the night but i guess this is just the start!!!
how are you feeling?

hi clair
 
i had to do 3 tests before it sank in!
i really cant help on the pressie front (sorry) but just wanted to wish you well.
jen xxxx


----------



## TraceyJayne (Mar 6, 2005)

Hi everyone
 
I got a BFN, absolutely devasted, dont really want to think about it.  So down at moment, they said my best chance of walking away with a baby is donor eggs or adoption, can try IVF again but only got 10% chance.  Just can't get my head round it, I really want my own.  Anyway have to live with it. 

Good luck to everyone else,
Tracey
x


----------



## katyB (Aug 31, 2005)

Hi, 
I have not been on-line for a couple of days so my heart goes out to everyone with BFN.  

It makes me feel a bit sad to post I got a  . I don't think it has quite sunk in yet.

Good luck to everyone   



Love Katyb


----------

